# butteri



## Isottalamora

Hola a todos!

Tengo problemas con la traducción de la palabra italiana: Buttero (sing.) Butteri (plur.). En realidad esta es una palabra típica de Maremma con la que se identifican los "cow-boys" locales. No sé si dejarla asì con 
El Buttero/ Los Butteri o traducirla como El Buttero/ Los Butteros.

¿Qué decís?

¡Gracias!


----------



## diegolawler3

Pues no sabia que existia una palabra asi en italiano....de todos modos, yo la dejaria en original, sin traducirla, y poniendo Los Butteri....que opinas?


----------



## a malta

Buongiorno Isotta! 
Digo: dejala asì...y quizás, los puedes paragonar a los gauchos tambien, entre parentesis.
Ciao a m


----------



## Isottalamora

¡Gracias chicos!
Había escrito dejandola en italiano pero me extrañaba leer el texto en español con esta palabra en italiano!


----------



## Geviert

Lo dejaría en original con una nota a pie de página o entre paréntesis.


----------



## Neuromante

Si el texto es para un público con un poco de nivel cultural déjalo con el plural en "I", si es más tipo novela barata, a mi me parecería mejor que lo españolices: "butteros". Ayudará al, lector a no "tropezarse".-


Pd:
Con novela "barata" no me refiero a "económica"


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, en estos casos yo consideraría más dramático los tropiezos con nivel cultural, que no son menos comunes. En el caso de este término de uso restringido, dejándolo en plural o españolizado, por igual no explicamos el término al lector (lectura culta y barata terminarían igual, si vemos bien). Yo propongo de dejarlo tal cual y explicar brevemente, por ejemplo: "pastor o guardián a caballo de la región x" (Lazio, Marche, etc.).


----------



## Neuromante

Que yo no hablaba de la nota a pie de página que proponías, ésa es inevitable añadirlas. Hablaba sólo de la forma de escribir la palabra; dando por supuesto que la deje tal cual. Que sería lo más lógico.


----------



## chlapec

Y aún por encima "butteros" no sonaría muy allá en español...


----------



## Elxenc

¡Hola y buenas tardes!

       El oficio de pastorear bueyes en castellano se llama "_*boyero*_" , si hubiera diptongado la "o" (_bueyero_) seria quizás más fácil reconocerla, pero creo que para un lector medio no debe de haber problema en identificar la palabra, y si no ,para eso están los diccionarios.. Posiblemente el oficio debe de estar en desuso por la falta de manada de bueyes, como muchos otros cuando nuestro entorno era más agrícola que no ahora.
       Excusadme pero yo si que pondría la traducción castellana, poniendo una llamada a pie de página, escribiendo entonces el nombre original en italiano-dialectal (¿?) "Buttero"

A presto!


----------



## Geviert

No es dialectal, es estándar (poco usado tal vez), se refiere a los guardianes de ganado a caballo en general. En la zona de la Maremma toscana e laziale es un simple guardian de rebaños. En el Lazio puede ser también un propietario de ganado. Por eso digo, dependerá de qué Buttero se habla.


----------



## Elxenc

Geviert said:


> No es dialectal, es estándar (poco usado tal vez), se refiere a los guardianes de ganado a caballo en general. En la zona de la Maremma toscana e laziale es un simple guardian de rebaños. En el Lazio puede ser también un propietario de ganado. Por eso digo, dependerá de qué Buttero se habla.



Únicamente le he puesto el interrogante al final por saber si era un uso local. En España ha existido ese oficio pero no en las marismas ni dehesas que se han dedicado a la cría de toros bravos. Aquí sólo acarreaban los bueyes enganchados a carros o carretas para el transporte por los antiguos caminos cuando eran casi el único medio de transporte por tierra de las mercancías.   
http://www.españaescultura.es/es/obras_de_excelencia/el_boyero_castellano.html

Sigue siendo válida la traducción que he dado para buttero/i, es simplemente boyero. Como lector agradezco que, a pie de página, se me explique, si no viene en el texto, algo más sobre determinadas palabras, como en este caso el oficio, que pueda ampliarme el concepto o el contexto de lo que estoy leyendo.. 

1) Buttero: Aquí, pastor de bueyes en las (_antiguas)_ marismas/marjales/tremedales de las regiones italianas de La Toscana, El Lacio, Las Marcas... (digo antiguas porque la mayoría se desecaron en los años 20 y 30 del XX).


----------



## Massimo_m

Anch'io lascerei "buttero", cercando poi di spiegarlo nel modo più adatto al contesto, con una nota, se è possibile, oppure con una breve spiegazione (come "il gaucho / il cow boy della Toscana meridionale" o qualcosa di simile). 
E poi lo scriverei con l'accento tonico; noi italiani sappiamo che cade sulla u (e quindi scriverei b*ù*ttero, che sarebbe più esatto, o almeno b*ú*ttero), ma il lettore spagnolo leggerebbe butt*é*ro.


----------

